# Gramophone Spatial Audio of the Year Award 2022



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

*Maurice Ravel: Orchestral Works*

Ma Mère L’oye, Boléro, Valses Nobles Et Sentimentales, Pavane Pour Une Infante Défunte, Alborada Del Gracioso & La Valse
Sinfonia of London, John Wilson


> this superbly played and sumptuously recorded disc from the Sinfonia of London and John Wilson amply demonstrates the profound benefits of trusting Ravel. Has Ma mère l’Oye ever sounded more... — BBC Music Magazine, March 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 28th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* CHSA5280
*Label:* Chandos
*Length:* 83 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
28th January 2022









Gramophone Magazine
March 2022
Editor's Choice









Gramophone Awards
2022
Winner - Spatial Audio

Thoughts?

Do you like Spatial Audio?
Can your system decode it I think is a fir question?
I hate to think people are listening to it through iPhones.


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

I like the spatial audio idea, but it is certainly in its infancy with orchestral music.
Also, I use iPodPros for most listening (sometimes Sennheiser 650’s).
Haven’t heard Wilson’s recording of Ravel. Really liked his Korngold (hope he does the Sinfonietta someday).


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Bone said:


> I like the spatial audio idea, but it is certainly in its infancy with orchestral music.
> Also, I use iPodPros for most listening (sometimes Sennheiser 650’s).
> Haven’t heard Wilson’s recording of Ravel. Really liked his Korngold (hope he does the Sinfonietta someday).


I believe on your Apple device you must make a setting change to enjoy Spatial.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Thank for the recommendation. Is there a resource for finding more spatial audio classical records?


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Hogwash said:


> Thank for the recommendation. Is there a resource for finding more spatial audio classical records?











Classical in Spatial Audio


Playlist · 99 Songs




music.apple.com





"you need to set up under Settings -> Music -> Audio quality, and make sure you’ve selected Lossless, which brings content in ALAC up to 48kHz/24bit instead of compressed Apple High Quality 256kbps AAC, but bear in mind that this, and the High-Resolution option also available (which will give you up to 192kHz/24bit), will use significantly more data when streaming music than the normal compressed formats."


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

eljr said:


> Classical in Spatial Audio
> 
> 
> Playlist · 99 Songs
> ...


Ok I went into the music settings on my iPhone and these were the only settings available:


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Hogwash said:


> Ok I went into the music settings on my iPhone and these were the only settings available:


Unfortunately I can't help you. I don't own anything apple. What I posted is what I found on line. 

I use Amazon Ultra HD. If I am getting Spatial, in the "Now Playing" screen, the Atmos/360 badge displays to confirm that the device is playing in Dolby Atmos and 360 Reality Audio.


----------

